
Nursing Home Recreates Communist East Germany for Dementia Patients - freedomben
https://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2018/01/22/578664161/nursing-home-recreates-communist-east-germany-for-dementia-patients
======
gfaure
Reminds me of the plot of "Good Bye Lenin (2013)"...

~~~
caf
2003.

------
ndh2
For some reason it really bothers me that they keep using the word
"communist". Not an expert, but it seems wrong. Maybe socialist would be more
fitting?

~~~
Terribledactyl
delete: I'm just going to delete my comment, it was off the mark.

edit: I was not precise with my use of 'most' and I apologise. I meant most
Americans would better relate to Communist, as that's what's taught to us and
was in the news.

~~~
eskimobloood
As someone growing up in the east german (I was 15 in 1989), I can tell for
sure that we've learnt in school that the GDR is an socialist country on its
way to the communism.

~~~
Terribledactyl
I appologize, my comment came off much stronger than I intended.

~~~
ndh2
I don't think it did. Maybe the terms are being used differently in different
cultures. Nothing wrong with that. The article is written with an American
audience in mind.

